
Ask HN: How to increase PHP+Postgres speed? my testing result is slow - Elect2
# PHP:
`
$dbconn = pg_connect(&quot;host=127.0.0.1 dbname=test user=test password=test&quot;);
 $start = microtime(true);
 for($i=1;$i&lt;=5000;$i++) {
  pg_query(&quot;insert into largedb(uid,sid) values($i,$i)&quot;);
 }
 echo ( (microtime(true) - $start) *1000).&#x27; ms&#x27;;
 exit;
`
&#x2F;&#x2F; result: 15504.348993301 ms<p># Shell:
`
 begin
 for r in 1..5000 loop
 insert into largedb (uid,sid) values(r,r);
 end loop;
 end;
 $$;
`
&#x2F;&#x2F; result: 43 ms<p>PHP&amp;PG are in same server. Shell&#x27;s command is very fast, so seems there is much time spend in interact between PHP and PG. How can I increase this? I&#x27;ve also tested PHP+Mongodb, insert same amount of data only takes 200ms.
======
gregjor
More of Stack Overflow question. Not clear on how the Shell script works...
insert into not a Shell command. Maybe try prepared statement. Impossible to
diagnose with seeing the table definition.

------
gregjor
I assume uid and sid have indexes on them. If they do, note that inserting
sorted values into a b-tree (today structure for a database indeed) creates
worst-case performance.

